# Pen Blanks Inventory



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 29, 2005)

On average, how small/large is your stock of pen blanks that are ready for turning[?]


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 29, 2005)

Good poll Peter[]
Hope this gets some trading going.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 29, 2005)

Bryan, I'm hoping that this poll will stimulate interest with our members exchanging their stock inventory. Come on folks, let's engage in a little wood bartering. Why make the retailer rich when you can get some great bargains going without breaking your bank account. Share your wood wealth with fellow pen turners.

-Peter-


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 29, 2005)

No 1000+ category []


----------



## Dario (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />No 1000+ category []



Not quite there yet but can easily be if I want to [}] []


----------



## laspringer (Jul 29, 2005)

By ready for turning you mean blanks cut to size drilled out and tubes glued in and ends squared up. Everybody with 100+,how do you keep track of all of the grain matching blanks together.

Thanks Alan


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jul 30, 2005)

I would think that drilled and glued is not required as long as they are milled. I know I  don't plan on what wood will be what pen all that far in advance.
On a side note, if you follow the practice of labeling the blanks before you cut it is easy enough to keep them straight. I usually put a little dot with a marker inside the tube before I turn so when the labels are turned away you can still clock them by lining up the dots.


----------



## Bill Collier (Jul 30, 2005)

I usually have about 3000+ blanks cut and ready to go at any given time.


----------



## Old Griz (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laspringer_
> <br />By ready for turning you mean blanks cut to size drilled out and tubes glued in and ends squared up. Everybody with 100+,how do you keep track of all of the grain matching blanks together.
> Thanks Alan


I keep each species in a separate box (or boxes).  I examine my blanks when I get them and tape matching pairs together for sets... 
In the cases (rare) where I don't have enough to fill a box, I might put two distinctly different woods in the same box.
I do keep 2 boxes that are my "special" blanks, usually real unusual burls or figures and totally fantastic matched sets...


----------



## Travlr7 (Jul 30, 2005)

Since MOST of my pen blanks come from local downed timber, I could have 100 of a specific species at any given time. I was gived a Black Locust part log several weeks ago. I finally got it split into a working size for the bandsaw. It had a lot of rot and insect larva damage, so I couldn't get many large pieces. In two hours of cutting, I ended up with just six small bowl blanks, but about 80 pen blanks. They are rough sawn to 1 x 1 or 7/8 x 7/8 and I will final trim them to 3/4 x 3/4 when I use them, or they have dried more. 

I didn't start out planning on having that much stock, but there you have it. I probably have over 1000 blanks.[)]

Bruce[]


----------



## wayneis (Aug 3, 2005)

Bruce I wouldn't worry about trimming the blanks down anymore, if you leave them then you have less to worry about with drill travel or drift when you are drilling them.

As to blanks and wood stock, I am kind of a collector and I've got somewhere between 1500 and 2000 blanks of all sorts but that includes all of my acrylics and celluloids.  I also have a wood closet under the steps in my shop that has shelves linning both walls and they are loaded with boards and blocks that I haveen't cut yet but it is not all for pen blanks because I also like to do fancy jewelery boxs and picture frames and things.  I do need to find a better storage system though because I've got blanks sitting on top of every flat surface in my shop.

Wayne


----------



## Darley (Aug 3, 2005)

For myslef I don't know about 200 plus all different uncut logs, I do have 6 small Mango logs spalting now around 30 to 40 pen blanks each


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Aug 3, 2005)

have mercy. Mike does NOT need to read this thread LOL  My uncle, who has enjoyed woodworking for years and has a shop to die for-- was amazed at the number of blanks Mike had and said we probably had enough, already, to do us for a year or two at least! Mike just looked funny,as did I, as I KNEW he'd be getting more. LOL THREE days later, we're about 10 wooden blanks richer and about 50 homebrews LOL

what we NEED---and, yes, I've probably missed this, and yes, I probably could search it...is a display of how you guys store these without forgetting WHAT you have!!! I just bought a ten foot long 'cubbie' display shelf with intentions of it going to a new antique booth---but it MIGHT make a great storage unit for his wood....but Mike's not sure about storing all that in the garage, that isn't heated or cooled. Any ideas?


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 3, 2005)

I think I have around 300 but that's growing steadily. I mark them all when I get them but storage leaves something to be desired --- I know it's here somewhere.[]


----------



## mikes pens (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay, this is sick!  I have over 32 different kinds of wood from all over the world.  On top of that, I have another 150 blanks that are nice and will some day become pens hopefully.  Then, I have another 50 of what I call "yah, who cares what becomes of them" (they are nice but not nice enough compared to the others).  I have clearly spent too much money on blanks.  The problem is that when I see a beautiful wood, I want it.  I store the 32 different woods in a wood case to show people if they want to choose the material to have a pen made from.  Then, I have another box which holds over 80 blanks.  Finally, the rest of my blanks go in an old library card catalogue cabinet. 

Mike

P.S.  Considering I sell about 75 pens a year, I guess I won't be buying blanks for a while.  See you in two years Bill (Collier).


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 4, 2005)

Mike (and everyone) else, it is evident that the majority of us turners have more than enough stock. We all aspire to get (??buy)more even though we may not use up the wood blanks in our lifetime. To squinch this desire, it makes a lot of sense ($$$ and cents) that bartering is a better alternative to some that are limited with funds. No offense intented to the retailers since they also serve a valuable purpose.[]


----------



## lawry76 (Aug 20, 2005)

I thought you meant tubed, glued, ready to turn.  If you mean how many blanks to you have in your garage, then closer to 200.  I discovered turning at the same time I discovered Ebay.  Duh.  I tell my wife that if I ever get out of pen turning, I'm going to build an addition to the house!  Will take a lot of small nails but it will be colorful!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 20, 2005)

Number varies depending on what the two woodworking shops throw away.
Ready to turn?
Have to make them first[]


----------

